# Genie Upgrade want HR44, not HR 34



## KennyTheBull (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a DTV tech coming out to my house on Saturday, and I want the HR44. Should I call ahead to tell the CSR that I want that model, or am I just going to get whatever model of Genie he has on the truck? Can I request a 44? Can I turn down a 34 if he tries to install the HR 34? If the installer has both models, does it matter to Him which one i want? I don't want to get old technology for this every two year upgrade... I want the latest out at that time. I have heard that some techs have the 44s in their trucks in the Detroit area, which is near me. What do I do?thanks!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Technically speaking, you get whatever is on the installer's truck. But if you really want an HR44, you can reschedule the install untik your market gets the 44 . calling DirecTV wont do anything even if they say otherwise


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## NoDayWithou (Jun 4, 2013)

Peds48 is on point with that. you should get a call in the morning from your tech ask him about it. If he doesn't have one and you're that set on a 44, reschedule a few weeks out and try again. Obtion B is to check solidsignal.com (or another retailer) and order the model you want but you would still lease it and it would be the full $299 - if they even have it in stock.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's in stock, but is $349 plus shipping at SS.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Unless there is some functionality with the HR44 that you need and that the HR34 doesn't have, I would certainly recommend the 34. As always with D*, every new device they put out there takes about nine months for the customers to complete the Beta testing lol......that's why I waited until about 3 months ago to get my HR34. it works like a dream, and does everything that it's meant to do.

If history is a judge, I'd give the HR44 about another 3 or 4 months. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Everyone is so hyped over this HR44. And for what? if you never used the HR34 how can you compare. Sorry HR34 had and has so many unsolved issues, I love how people think the HR44 will be any different.

Everyone thought HR24 was the next best thing, and guess what I have a friend who has been 2 of them in a year already. 
And a bunch of threads on the HR24 with peoples issues.

Wait until all you guys start getting these things and the" MY HR44 won't power up" threads start and the last software update bricked my HR44.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Everyone is so hyped over this HR44. And for what? if you never used the HR34 how can you compare. Sorry HR34 had and has so many unsolved issues, I love how people think the HR44 will be any different.

Everyone thought HR24 was the next best thing, and guess what I have a friend who has been 2 of them in a year already. 
And a bunch of threads on the HR24 with peoples issues.

Wait until all you guys start getting these things and the" MY HR44 won't power up" threads start and the last software update bricked my HR44.


+1 :righton:


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## LawHawk (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, I got a HR-44 in March and I'd say it is absolutely worth whatever you have to do to get it. It is way better than HR-34. The biggest difference is the speed - it is just way, way faster than the HR-34.

Also, reliability. damondlt says "Sorry HR34 had and has so many unsolved issues, I love how people think the HR44 will be any different." My HR-34 was awful and had problem after problem. I have had zero problems with the 44. Every single time I have turned on the TV, it has worked with no issues. The last receiver I could say that about was my very first DirecTV receiver, which was non-HD and non-DVR.

OF COURSE I am just one person and I'm a small sample size. But you came here for personal experience, right? My experience is that there is a major difference between the 34 and the 44. Maybe when a million customers have 44s the boards here will be littered with problems just like the 34, but it hasn't been that way for me.

Your original question was on how to get one. I apparently got one because I am in a test market (central Iowa). I didn't demand it or even ask for it; when I had a problem with the picture on my 34 the guy just pulled a 44 out of the truck and installed it.


----------



## taveanator (Jan 12, 2013)

KennyTheBull said:


> I have a DTV tech coming out to my house on Saturday, and I want the HR44. Should I call ahead to tell the CSR that I want that model, or am I just going to get whatever model of Genie he has on the truck? Can I request a 44? Can I turn down a 34 if he tries to install the HR 34? If the installer has both models, does it matter to Him which one i want? I don't want to get old technology for this every two year upgrade... I want the latest out at that time. I have heard that some techs have the 44s in their trucks in the Detroit area, which is near me. What do I do?thanks!


I created an HR44 location deployment thread that may help.


----------



## KennyTheBull (Jun 6, 2013)

I got the HR-44 on Saturday, along with a new SWM dish. I have put it through paces, and it absolutely blows everything else away. Everything is super fast, and the clients are just as fast! Tried to trip up the ststem with multiple tasks and tons of recordings, but it just kept going and going. I have been with Directv for 20 years, and this is by far their finest equipment. If you can get the HR44... Run, don't walk to your phone and get that sweet machine ordered!

I'm in Detroit area, Multinand is contractor, and the 44 is all the Genies they got. No more 34's


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd not turn down a '34 when upgrading from any DVR prior to the HR24. Yes, the '44 is a tad faster, but they'll both end up with the same software, so any old bugs worked out already on the '34 won't appear on either unit. To each his own.


----------



## DR2420 (Jun 12, 2012)

KennyTheBull said:


> I got the HR-44 on Saturday, along with a new SWM dish. I have put it through paces, and it absolutely blows everything else away. Everything is super fast, and the clients are just as fast! Tried to trip up the ststem with multiple tasks and tons of recordings, but it just kept going and going. I have been with Directv for 20 years, and this is by far their finest equipment. If you can get the HR44... Run, don't walk to your phone and get that sweet machine ordered!
> 
> I'm in Detroit area, Multinand is contractor, and the 44 is all the Genies they got. No more 34's


I do agree. I had the 34 and was having several issues with freezing and different things, even with everything else replaced/new and yesterday they changed the equipment for me to the 44 and thus far, it's worked very smoothly and I definitely notice the difference in which the DVR's operate, the 44 is very quick. Not that the 34 was painfully slow, but the 44 is definitely the better unit. Now, there's people I'm sure who have the 34 and haven't experienced the issues that I have, but I have to say, I'm actually thankful it happened because I got the 44 out of the deal and it's a nicer unit. I'm happy.


----------



## LawHawk (Mar 8, 2013)

Glad to hear you're having such a positive experience with it. Come back to the thread in a few weeks and tell us if you've had any problems. I really want to believe that this time it is different, this time we really do have a piece of equipment that has great features AND is reliable!


----------



## Phil17108 (Apr 10, 2010)

I had a free upgrade, was expecting the 34 got 44 lost 21& 23 still have a 23 & 24, the 44 is fast and small, the next 2 channel tuner will be smaller yet, if they have one? Bet at some point in the future all that will be available will be something like 44 & clients.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Phil17108 said:


> I had a free upgrade, was expecting the 34 got 44 lost 21& 23 still have a 23 & 24, the 44 is fast and small, the next 2 channel tuner will be smaller yet, if they have one? Bet at some point in the future all that will be available will be something like 44 & clients.


The first half of what you wrote was a little hard to read.

As far as the second half, I doubt they will switch their systems over to servers and clients only. It's a good thought but too many drawbacks. Not to mention, it's so nice to have at least one live tuner in each room.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is just the beginning of the server client in DirecTV. Who knows what's to come, perhaps an 8 tuner Genie with 5 active streams. I do believe though that this is the future of DirecTV


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

I think it's a viable option but I just can't see them going over to a system where one faulty peice of equipment knocks out your entire home. Honestly though, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Just to post some good experience with a 34...

We got ours last fall, before the 44 was even rumored. It has performed flawlessly. We have never missed a recording and the only time it has been restarted was when it got a software update. The one time I thought we were having a problem with playback on the 34, it turned out to actually be the HR24 we were using. Performance has been great...no slow downs and it is still about equal to our HR24s in speed.

So, I'd be happy to take a HR34 - I'm not a big fan of external power supplies (yet another box for which you need to find a place).


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of external power supplies (yet another box for which you need to find a place).

The external power brick is not as big or bad as anyone thought it would be, it's like charging a laptop computer but a tad bigger, now the PI that's in the same location is what gets in the way sometimes when moving stuff around.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The external power brick is not as big or bad as anyone thought it would be, it's like charging a laptop computer but a tad bigger, now the PI that's in the same location is what gets in the way sometimes when moving stuff around.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


A at least it isn't like an Xbox 360 brick.


----------

